# Pit bulls & snow



## Ruby Soho's mommy (Nov 3, 2011)

So I'm reading up on forums about Pit Bulls in snow. I have a 15 week old female and we are moving from the desert to Chicago in a couple weeks. I'm just wondering if I need to protect her feet, keep her warm etc. All these Pit Bull lovers say the dogs love the snow and can handle it. But what about when play time is over? Is it important to dry them off immediately? Are they prone to hypothermia? I just want to make sure I keep my baby nice and happy and healthy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if they arent use to the cold climate I would put a sweater or coat on the dog { I put them on mine and they are used to the weather here although are indoor dogs} we love playing in the snow but keep in mind there feet pads are exposed and can get cold or cracked. Some use bag balm to put on the feet, I would deff dry them well when comming in from snow or rain you dont want a rash or anything to start. Be cautious of walking on salted roads ect Id wash there paws for sure if there is salt involved that will dry there feet out and crack them. just remember if you are cold in areas you arent covered they probably are too, our play times in the snow usually dont go longer then half hour 45 minutes , one of my dogs does about 10-15 minutes and then she is whinning to go back in lol but she is a bit of a diva soooo... lol.


----------

